# Crabbing - Lynnhaven or OVP Pier?



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

I want to take the kids crabbing this weekend. Which pier is producing more crabs, Lynnhaven Pier or OVP Pier? Are there more male or female crabs. 

Did some crabbing a couple of weeks ago at the VB pier and while there were a lot, 100% of them were females. 

How many crab traps are allowed per person?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Lynnhaven by far in my opinion!

Why go to the pier? Just go to Lynn Inlet there at the bridge!


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

or even better place is along where the boats travel out to teh inlet or further back on the other side of the exit to the inlet,,, lots of crabs back there


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks for your replies. I think it is easier to crab from the piers. It is too hot to crab from the beach at the Lynnhaven inlet and it is a lot harder too. Also, do not like to get my feet wet. If the weather is too hot, both piers have shelters you can use.

Any feedback from the people who have done some crabbing from the OVP pier in the past couple of days?


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

f210 said:


> Thanks for your replies. I think it is easier to crab from the piers. It is too hot to crab from the beach at the Lynnhaven inlet and it is a lot harder too. Also, do not like to get my feet wet. If the weather is too hot, both piers have shelters you can use.
> 
> Any feedback from the people who have done some crabbing from the OVP pier in the past couple of days?



Geee and here we were thinking ya actully wanted to catch some crabs.........


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

I would like to do some fishing too and IMHO, it is easier to do both from a fishing pier. Went crabbing last year in the lynnhaven inlet and it was much too crowded and a lot of the crabs we were catching were too small.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Lol*



fishbone4_14_74 said:


> Geee and here we were thinking ya actully wanted to catch some crabs.........


GETTING YA FEET WET MIGHT HELP YA COOL OFF BUT YOU CANT CATCH CRABS FROM A PIER AT LEAST NOT QUANTITY/QUALITY LIKE YA WOULD RIGHT ON THE WATER. WHEN I CRAB IM TRYING TO BE WHERE THEY ARE SO I CAN REALLY GET A LOT NOTHING BETTER THAN CHICKEN LINES ,TRAPS ARE TO SLOW.


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

of course you can catch crabs from a pier. Was in the VA Beach pier a couple of weeks ago and we filled 2 buckets of crabs in less than a day with only 3 traps. You pull it every 2 to 5 minutes or even less and there were about 3 to 5crabs in one basket (ALL LEGAL). And we were doing some fishing too at the same time so we were not really bringing up the traps that often. However, all of them were females. When I called the VBP yesterday, they said the crabs were there but were not plentiful. That is why I want to try the other 2 piers. 

Thanks for all your replies though. Crabbing from the pier and not from the beach is a personal preference. That is why I was asking for some opinions on what is producing more crabs lately, the Lynnhaven pier or OVP pier?


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

*crabs*

If your looking to catch a lot of crabs, then go to lynnhaven pier. However, ive noticed that most of the crabs there are usually very dirty and almost always carry eggs. I know you can keep the ones with the yellow sponge but i just dont like keeping them with eggs period, its just my preference. Also, dont count on catching any jimmys at lynnhaven pier, ive only seen like 2 or 3 in about 3 years of fishing there. But if quantity is what your looking for, then im sure lynnhaven pier, will satisfy your needs. Make sure you crab not to much further out than the last shelter, i never had the greatest of luck with the crabs there past that shelter.


----------

